# Form 956A



## Sprite (Sep 5, 2013)

We sent in my husbands 309 application already, however, myself and my husband would both like the ability to communicate/access information about his application with the DIBP or Washington DC embassy. Is it too late to send in form 956A?

Thanks


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

You can send in forms 956 or 956 A anytime if you want to appoint or remove a migration agent or authorised recipient. Are you currently using an agent ?


----------



## Sprite (Sep 5, 2013)

CCMS said:


> You can send in forms 956 or 956 A anytime if you want to appoint or remove a migration agent or authorised recipient. Are you currently using an agent ?


We aren't using a migration agent, but wanted myself to be able to communicate with the embassy/immigration on his application just incase he couldn't. Even though I myself am his sponsor, its my understanding that they will only speak to someone you assign as having permission to communicate with them/receive information from them (aside from the applicant him/herself)?


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Sprite said:


> We aren't using a migration agent, but wanted myself to be able to communicate with the embassy/immigration on his application just incase he couldn't. Even though I myself am his sponsor, its my understanding that they will only speak to someone you assign as having permission to communicate with them/receive information from them (aside from the applicant him/herself)?


He should use form 956 if he wants to appoint you to act on his behalf as an exempt person (spouse) and be the authorised recipient.

He should use form 956A if he wants you to be the authorised recipient only ( any communications will be sent to you).

Mind you, even when applicants use an agent, the department sometimes chooses to contact the applicant directly.


----------



## will.i.am (Aug 30, 2014)

After signing Form 815 I was asked by my immi agent to sign Form 956a. What does it mean and how long does it take to receive grant after submitting Form 956a?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Form 956A simply gives the Department permission to talk to your agent on your behalf. It has no effect on your processing time nor does it give any indication of where you are in the process and/or how soon you can expect your visa.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

I think you are referring to form 956 CollegeGirl. 

Form 956a is used to notify the Department that you are appointing an authorised recipient to receive documents that the department would otherwise have sent to you or withdrawing the appointment


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Whooops. Thanks, CCMS. You're right - that's what I meant. Either way, not going to affect processing time or how long OP still has to wait.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

No worries. Just wanted to avoid confusion between the 2 forms.


----------

